# Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal



## White_MAGA_Man (Jun 9, 2019)

Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!

Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 9, 2019)

This is what phony elections and fraudulent votes get you.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 9, 2019)

The elections in California are so rigged it will never be anything but a one party state....so whatever happens in California you can pin on democrat policies.....


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 9, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


Should California make an issue of it and insist all foreign nationals in the US be federally identified for civil purposes?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jun 9, 2019)

Mojados have always receive free healthcare. It is called the emergency room.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 9, 2019)

There is no express immigration clause in our federal Constitution.  All foreign nationals in the US should be known to the general government and federally identified for civil purposes.  There should be no sloth in Government.  

Upgrading Ellis Island or some other facility to process refugees in a more timely manner should solve our "crisis" on our southern border.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 9, 2019)

Well, that's one reason California is quickly becoming a shit-hole.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2019)

So American citizens in California must buy health insurance so illegal rapist killer Mexicans get health care?


Lol insane


.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 9, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Well, that's one reason California is quickly becoming a shit-hole.



 The gross state product as of 2018.[9] As a sovereign nation (2017), California would rank as the world's fifth largest economy, ahead of the United Kingdom but behind Germany.--Economy of California - Wikipedia


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, that's one reason California is quickly becoming a shit-hole.
> ...


Homelessness jumps 12% in L.A. County and 16% in the city; officials ‘stunned’

No other state comes close to California in terms of total welfare spending


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 9, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what phony elections and fraudulent votes get you.



What fraudulent votes?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 9, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal



California voted for this, so they obviously want it


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 9, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...



Ahhh, no, don't think this was voted on.


----------



## The Purge (Jun 10, 2019)

If I lived in Kalipornia I would raise holy hell over taking care of these freeloading invaders, but apparently their citizens are so rich that no one there gives a shit!!!

California will become the first state in the country to pay for some adults living in the country illegally to have full health benefits as the solidly liberal state continues to distance itself from President Trump’s administration.

Democrats in the state Legislature reached an agreement Sunday afternoon as part of a broader plan to spend $213 billion of state and federal tax money over the next year. The agreement means low-income adults between the ages of 19 and 25 living in California illegally would be eligible for California’s Medicaid program, the joint state and federal health insurance program for the poor and disabled.

More California to pay full health benefits for illegal immigrants


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 10, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



Sure it was. When they elected a super majority of Democrats


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 10, 2019)

Duplicate thread. I believe I’ve asked you multiple times to use the search function before starting new ones


----------



## Issa (Jun 10, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


Jesus wouldve done more , dont you think....I'm 100% jesus wouldve open the borders.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa, Jesus was the failed savior of the Jews and Israelites.  Although Jesus failed and was simply a crazy "jew," if he actually ever existed, the Jewish country in the middle east has probably the strictest borders and strictest immigration policy on Earth.  Do the math.  Jesus was racist and there is nothing wrong with that.  Browns and Blacks are extremely racist.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


When the democrats changed the law to permit vote harvesting.   Republicans ahead by double digits lost when the harvested votes were counted.  Orange County went solid blue in one election because of vote harvesting.     Democrat volunteers were going door to door trying to get ballots.  They had boxes of them in cars. 

It was such an obvious fraud it should have been stopped.


----------



## Truth1253 (Jun 10, 2019)

California is the biggest wack-o-doodle state in America. Where’s a weak fault when you need one?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 10, 2019)

Mexico is no longer recognizing the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo
Just look it up if you don't know what this is.

And the left says it's not an invasion.   You can't get a clearer case of the hens inviting the fox for dinner.
What amazes me is how the American Government turned out to be America's worst enemy by suppressing it's citizens from protecting it's own borders.
Most people have no clue the massive damage the US government has done to it's own.  Not yet.    
But this legislation "should" give them a clue......if they weren't idiots.

Mexicans and Communists think it's funny.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jun 10, 2019)

George Soros is making sure that he makes all the money that he can, at tax payer's expense. You isn't going to get nothing free from Soros.  He manufactures crisis, and profit from it.


*California will become the first state to pay for some adults living in the country illegally to have full health benefits as the solidly liberal bastion continues to resist the policies of Republican President Donald Trump’s administration.

Democrats in the state Legislature reached an agreement Sunday afternoon as part of a broader plan to spend $213 billion of state and federal tax money over the next year. The legislature is expected to approve the deal this week. 
California Lawmakers Agree to Fund Health Benefits for Some Undocumented Immigrants*


*President Donald Trump’s zero tolerance policy stands to create a zombie army of children forcibly injected with medications that make them dizzy, listless, obese and even incapacitated, according to legal filings that show immigrant children in U.S. custody subdued with powerful psychiatric drugs.
Immigrant children forcibly injected with drugs, lawsuit claims*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2019)

Here's what the title of the article should be:

*"California Dimocrats Make Move To Attract More Illegal Aliens To Their State"*


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

Good, now Trump can cut off all Federal funding to the scum since they now admit they will use them illegally.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 10, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



If it was obvious fraud why didn't the Republicans challenge the results?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 10, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> California voted for this, so they obviously want it


Yep.  The state serves as a pretty good Petri dish for the rest of the country.  We'll see how it goes.
.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2019)

Make sure California taxpayers take the hit. Not us


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 10, 2019)

The U.S. Constitution guarantees that each state provides a "Republican form of government".

A "Republican form of government is defined as:

"In the context of American constitutional law, the definition of *republic* refers specifically to a form of *government* in which elected individuals represent the *citizen body* and exercise power according to the rule of law under a constitution, including separation of powers with an elected head of state, referred to as "

Strikes Me that California is now in violation of the U.S. Constitution.

Or will be if this gets signed into law.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jun 10, 2019)

Maybe this will get the illegals in my state, to move to California.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 10, 2019)

California is an official shithole.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

The state with the most poverty, worst schools, most homeless and most debt is spending more money on kissing the asses of the Illegals.  Typical screwed up Liberal priority.

Commie California is the model that the Party of Moon Bats want for the entire US.

However, I am with DigalDrifter.  Maybe the shithead Illegals here in Florida will move out of my state and head out to California to get better welfare.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> The state with the most poverty, worst schools, most homeless and most debt is spending more money on kissing the asses of the Illegals.  Typical screwed up Liberal priority.
> 
> Commie California is the model that the Party of Moon Bats want for the entire US.
> 
> However, I am with DigalDrifter.  Maybe the shithead Illegals here in Florida will move out of my state and head out to California to get better welfare.



they're pushing out the middle and working class citizens by the hundreds of thousands per year, so they need criminal illegal aliens in order to keep claiming that big number of Congressional seats. They will lose at least 12 seats at their current rate of out-migration of legal citizens.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The state with the most poverty, worst schools, most homeless and most debt is spending more money on kissing the asses of the Illegals.  Typical screwed up Liberal priority.
> ...




I agree that they are pushing out the productive people but that can be a problem for the rest of us.

Here in Florida we get a shitload of those NE assholes running away from the screwed up government of those NE commie states.  However, when they get to Florida they forget that voting for Democrats is what screwed everything up and vote for Democrats here.  

I suspect the same thing will happen with the ex pat Californians.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2019)

Only "some" illegals will have their health care provided by tax payers? Why not all of them, California?
Don't be pussies about this.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Only "some" illegals will have their health care provided by tax payers? Why not all of them, California?
> Don't be pussies about this.



California can't help themselves...one idiot plan after another.

Alllllll aboard on the train to nowhere


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2019)

Aletheia4u said:


> George Soros is making sure that he makes all the money that he can, at tax payer's expense. You isn't going to get nothing free from Soros.  He manufactures crisis, and profit from it.
> 
> 
> *California will become the first state to pay for some adults living in the country illegally to have full health benefits as the solidly liberal bastion continues to resist the policies of Republican President Donald Trump’s administration.
> ...


Are you implying that Soros owns all the healthcare facilities in California?Why not imply that Soros presented the bill and passed it by his legislative body of cloned Soros humans...???


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2019)

On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...



Illegal poor folk need to go home. Not our responsibility


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...
> ...


That is not what Jesus would say..


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> That is not what Jesus would say..


Don't use Jesus as a straw man to make your idiotic leftist bullshit points.
If the words of Jesus counted for anything we wouldn't have a nation filled with parasite free loading illegals to begin with. 52 Bible verses about Stealing

I'm sure he also has something to say about people using his words cynically and dishonestly.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're just trolling. Knock it off runt


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...


Let me know when the US begins to act like a nation that lives by Christian teachings and values in ALL things....not just in those things that further a socialist agenda, asshole.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 10, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...
> ...


Jesus was a socialist asshole and why would christians need Jesus if they acted like Jesus?


----------



## Third Party (Jun 10, 2019)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's what the title of the article should be:
> 
> *"California Dimocrats Make Move To Attract More Illegal Aliens To Their State"*


The agreement means low-income adults between the ages of 19 and 25 living in California illegally would be eligible for California's Medicaid program.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 10, 2019)

LOL......how many times have we seen this? When a progressive is getting train wrecked in the debate, they pivot to Jesus!

"Shit....Im getting pwn'd here........time to initiate the Jesus protocol for debate-fail!"


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Jesus was a socialist asshole and why would christians need Jesus if they acted like Jesus?


Jesus was NOT a socialist, idiot, and only people who know nothing about Christianity AND socialism would say something stupid like that. 

How many of the good Christians that sneak into our nation to loot and grab all the free stuff they can get their hands on live like Jesus? None of them? Yes. That's right.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 10, 2019)

The problem isn't the US not living up to the teachings of Jesus, though no one ever claimed we were supposed to govern as a Christian theocracy. It's those little hell hole nations south of our border that are breeding grounds for poverty, ignorance and violence that are the problem.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 10, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > California voted for this, so they obviously want it
> ...



Where ya been bud....we are “seeing how it goes” haven’t you been paying attention?
Mexifornia’s spread sheet is pillared by a few giant corporations and a couple of industries.
It’s pure feast or famine here....Tijuana has fewer wetbacks than does Los Angeles and Tijuana is nicer and cleaner than many ‘pockets’ in the brown inhabited super shithole of LA.
If it not for good, real, productive Americans footing the bill we’d be full blown thirdworld status here.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...



Just tear up the Declaration Of Independence right?
And you wonder why good, real Americans HATE ragheads.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2019)

White Americans are making a serious mistake in thinking all of the invaders are Mexicans or Mexican-like.  They are not a homogenous group.  We got MS-13 because the Mexicans were kicking El Salvadoran ass.   We have no idea of the level of violence that we are importing.  None.  Americans and what property they have is merely the spoils over which the competing armies will fight over.


----------



## Issa (Jun 10, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...


Oh so jesus would close doors on the unfortunate, the poor and the refugees?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Jesus was all about law and order and protections. You wouldn’t know, I doubt that’s covered in the Quran.


----------



## Issa (Jun 10, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Lol it is in a lengthy versus...we know all about jesus peace be upon him there is a whole chapter named Mary in the Koran. 
I've been telling ignorance leads to bigotry and racism.


----------



## Claudette (Jun 10, 2019)

I wonder how the tax payers in Cali will take that news??

Who the hell wants to pay for people who shouldn't be in the US??


----------



## Third Party (Jun 10, 2019)

Californians will get what they deserve. The bigger issue is this-do you think this will stop at California? Any Sanctuary state is a candidate for all kinds of illegal only benefits. I moved two years ago when I saw what was coming.


----------



## badger2 (Jun 10, 2019)

If typhus increases in LA to outbreak proportions, the Gestapo will find a large arena for quarantine. Southern Texas is a typhus sentinel only in theory. It could happen in Cali first.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


that is how California went from the so called paradise it once was to what it is becoming now.....people from other states coming to cal over the last 30-40 years and bringing their bullshit with them......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> On the federal level there is already a law that states that medical care must be given even to poor folks with no dough, wow, it's what Jesus would do, but the self righteous right doesn't like being like Christ...


moon there are lots of people in California who are having a tough time affording their ins....so now their tax dollars will go to supporting a bunch of people who are not even citizens?.... would you be for that?....


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...




California was traditionally a Conservative Sate.  They started to change with the big influx of Illegals.

Illegals demanded their welfare and the Democrats were all too happy to give it to them in exchange for being elected to office.

Of course all the Hollywood Limousine Liberals, the Silicon Valley Libtard billionaires and the filthy ass hippies also contributed to California becoming a commie state.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


if Jesus was who he said he was he would have no problem taking care of the masses...the citizens would be safe....


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal



They constantly strive to earn the rep of being the state of fruits and nuts.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

Third Party said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what the title of the article should be:
> ...


make them find a job and CONTRIBUTE to the program by paying taxes....


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I think it started down the shitter with the hippies in the sixties and went down from there. Unless you're a faggot, if you're a WASP here now, you're a minority and if you're also conservative, we're on the endangered spiecs list and fading fast. Lately I've been thinking of applying for protection from the WWF and the US fish and wildlife service.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


what influx?.....i lived there 50 years and there have always been illegals there......in this state especially in S.Cal,you would not notice if another 20 thousand showed up.....


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

Dick Foster said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




I was born when Truman was President.

Most of my life I have lived in a great Conservative Capitalist low tax country and I have prospered because of it.  That asshole Obama did his evil best to change that but Trump is trying to reverse the damage.  

I will probably die as that once great country transitions into a socialist shithole.  Certainly my children and grandchildren.

It is a shame.  The concept of Liberty, personal responsibility and limited government was a great idea.  These greedy Libard assholes have managed to change that in order to their welfare checks and government subsides paid for by somebody else.  It is a shame.  America was a great idea.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




I am 5th generation Floridian.  My family owned an orange grove.  In the early 1960s we had back to back freezes that did significant damage to our trees.  My father, who had specific mechanical skills, needed to work to get money to replant the trees.

We moved out to LA for two years as he worked in the defense industry to make the money.  We lived in Van Nuys in the San Fernando Valley.  It was a great place to live.  Very few Hispanics in that part.  Mostly White.  Voted Conservatively.

In 1996 I spent a couple of months working in LA on an engineering proposal.  I could not believe how it changed from what I remembered.  I drove by the neighborhood that was all middle class White in 1962 and it was Black and Hispanic now. 

LA was not the city I remembered from the early 1960s.  It was a great place to live back then.  Now it is a shithole.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Jesus siad render unto Ceasar what is Ceasar's, and he endorsed national govts. and peoples, as does the OT and NT. You don't know squat about it, yet insist on lying anyway.


----------



## miketx (Jun 10, 2019)

Thousands stampede to leave the shithole known as california.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



If Jesus was worried about them, he would there feeding them now, instead of letting their children get beat to death like baby seals by the Evul Trump and his minions.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 10, 2019)

miketx said:


> Thousands stampede to leave the shithole known as california.


can you imagine what the bathroom at the first gas station they come upon looks like after they use it........


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Yep, the good ole days.  When cruising Van Nuys Blvd was allowed.


----------



## miketx (Jun 10, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I flew out there in the early 90's to see my dad. He picked me up at the airport. I noticed you couldn't see the mountains in the distance for the brown haze hanging over everything.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 10, 2019)

_"Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal "_

And?

Just because one is undocumented doesn’t mean he’s ‘illegal’ and should be denied healthcare.

The policy is also consistent with the 14th Amendment’s requirement that all persons in a state be afforded due process and equal protection of the law.

It’s also smart healthcare policy that will help check the spread of infectious diseases.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 10, 2019)

miketx said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Just another day in paradise....looks even worse from the air.  Even driving in San Bernardino mountains it's tough seeing anything below.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 10, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


we are working on our minimum wage and unemployment compensation to help solve for our homeless problem.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 10, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



True, but didn't get a choice specifically on the health care.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Sure, guess that explains the 12% jump...dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 10, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


CA is swirling down the toilet bowl faster and faster.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...




Fuck the government mandating wages.

Fuck welfare

Fuck the Illegals

Fuck the homeless

Go be poor someplace else

California has the most debt of any state in the US.  They need to be paying off their debt before they give away any more free shit to the assholes.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 10, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


the lowest unemployment rate in recent history is also not helping.

equal protection of the law, can help our homeless.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 10, 2019)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...



A recent study linked a drop in cognitive abilities and intelligence to the smog. Truman Capote used to claim his IQ dropped 10 points every time he crossed the border into California. Apparently he wasn't joking.

 I used to laugh my ass off at the morons out jogging and biking in that filthy air. Definitely stupid.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

miketx said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



If you're an illegal you can drive a mosquito sprayer around all day long. The Mexican trucks are all wrecks but the CA HP only pulls over American trucks; no point in pullng over a Mexican one when they will just get a new ID for $40 a block away from LA's City Hall.


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

You stupid Moon Bat are as ignorant of Economics as you are of Climate Science, History, Ethics and the Constitution.

Government mandated higher wages does nothing but drive up the cost of labor, which is a burden on the economy.

Every excessive cent you pay for higher labor is a cent you don't have to spend in the productive economy.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 10, 2019)

California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump
*California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump*

*My sister has been disabled for years but disability keeps refusing to pay her. She has not gal blatter, she leaves blood puddles where she sits, and her insides are messed up from an old Hepatitis thing she got cured of before they dumped her. Fuck these illegal assholes, deport them or execute them.*


----------



## task0778 (Jun 10, 2019)

It is hard for me to understand how the American public/voters lets the Democrats get away with this shit.  Fucking over American citizens in favor of non-citizens, open borders, sanctuary cities and states;  sure, come on in, rape and kill whoever you want, no problem.  We'll tell you when ICE is coming.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 10, 2019)

How did we end up in Ass-Backwardia? Thank your Democratic Party who have prioritized their lust for power over the American citizen.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 10, 2019)

Democrats are looking out for the little guy, dont you know?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

I have some elderly friends, living in Cali, who were kicked out of low-income housing and are on a waiting list for another apartment.  They keep being bumped to the bottom of the list by illegal "immigrants" with children.  Americans are worth less than criminal invaders to the commicrats.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump
> *California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump*
> 
> *My sister has been disabled for years but disability keeps refusing to pay her. She has not gal blatter, she leaves blood puddles where she sits, and her insides are messed up from an old Hepatitis thing she got cured of before they dumped her. Fuck these illegal assholes, deport them or execute them.*




The government is FUCKED.  Fuck 'em all.  Crooks every one of them.  A few years ago they sent me a letter admitting I was disabled.  Took them two and a half years to make the decision after the initial year it took them to deny me.  But then they told me that they were denying me again anyway because I had been so ill I was just too sick to wade through the hundreds of pages of fine print and paperwork to meet their deadline.  That's OK.  I got even.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump
> *California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump*
> 
> *My sister has been disabled for years but disability keeps refusing to pay her. She has not gal blatter, she leaves blood puddles where she sits, and her insides are messed up from an old Hepatitis thing she got cured of before they dumped her. Fuck these illegal assholes, deport them or execute them.*


raising the minimum wage and providing recourse to equal protection of the law for simply being unemployed in our at-will employment State could provide more efficient market based metrics for the private sector.

All foreign nationals in the US should be known to the general government and federally identified for civil purposes.  

We should have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass.


----------



## night_son (Jun 10, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump
> *California Dems agree to full health benefits for many low-income illegal immigrants, in swipe at Trump*
> 
> *My sister has been disabled for years but disability keeps refusing to pay her. She has not gal blatter, she leaves blood puddles where she sits, and her insides are messed up from an old Hepatitis thing she got cured of before they dumped her. Fuck these illegal assholes, deport them or execute them.*



In my opinion, the sources of radical American leftism responsible for such atrocities feel empowered and emboldened by the success they've had for many decades in using our own Constitution and legal processes against us in the form of far left field anti-American grass roots cultural movements which have been vindicated both by judicial activism and Presidential powers from 2000-2016, among others. For instance, a decision such as 1973's Roe v. Wade would never have made it through both House and Senate to pass abortion on demand into law. Such madness was and never will be the will of a majority of Americans. What we're also seeing is the implementation of much of this radical cultural postmodernism at the local and county levels, enacted by school boards and Mayor's offices. I can sympathize with your disillusionment, however, as I know a woman who was denied disability on the grounds she had not accumulated sufficient work credits to qualify. We truly have reached the point where it's time to either fight for our rights as generational American Citizens or get down on our knees and bow our heads in lasting submission.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 10, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Democrats are looking out for the little guy, dont you know?


Right, as long as the little guy isn't an American citizen.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

gallantwarrior said:


> I have some elderly friends, living in Cali, who were kicked out of low-income housing and are on a waiting list for another apartment.  They keep being bumped to the bottom of the list by illegal "immigrants" with children.  Americans are worth less than criminal invaders to the commicrats.



Public housing around here is dominated by violent black and brown thugs; white people prefer sleeping on the streets or in their cars, as they will be beaten, murdered,  robbed and driven out of public housing units here. You can bet black and brown bureaucrats make it much harder for whites to get disability, and you can bet that's why there are no internal investigations into the racism by public employees against citizens.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

Sad state of affairs, no?


----------



## Picaro (Jun 10, 2019)

task0778 said:


> It is hard for me to understand how the American public/voters lets the Democrats get away with this shit.  Fucking over American citizens in favor of non-citizens, open borders, sanctuary cities and states;  sure, come on in, rape and kill whoever you want, no problem.  We'll tell you when ICE is coming.



they have half the battle won by implementing the Super Delegate Rule'; this keeps those annoying uncouth populists from western states from ever getting the Democratic nomination again, and of course the GOP establishment is as bad; they loves them some of the U.S. Chamber Of Commerce money and those vermin loves them those illegal aliens. Both the DNC and the RNC are in sync when it comes to putting all you uppity proles in your place and interfering with their labor racketeering operations.at home and abroad. Red Chine is Wall Street's new Best Friend Forever, and you peasants are threatening the gravy train.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 10, 2019)

Sad state of affairs, no?


Picaro said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I have some elderly friends, living in Cali, who were kicked out of low-income housing and are on a waiting list for another apartment.  They keep being bumped to the bottom of the list by illegal "immigrants" with children.  Americans are worth less than criminal invaders to the commicrats.
> ...


Sad state of affairs, no?


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 10, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats are looking out for the little guy, dont you know?
> ...


Democrats screw up the lives of Americans every day:

New York man facing illegal weapons charge after killing 2 burglars in his home says gun was father's


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2019)

Alright. When the ILLEGALS start interfering with your god-given right to free shit - that's where we've gotta draw the line!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 10, 2019)

This is what population replacement looks like.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> How did we end up in Ass-Backwardia? Thank your Democratic Party who have prioritized their lust for power over the American citizen.



    Their heart is in the right place....they need voters from the illegal population since they cant win them on policies.
   I'm assuming your sister is white.....


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2019)

Liberals run a state, any  state for more than one  term, and  the  cities turn  into rat holes and cesspools...full of medieval  infectious diseases..... rubbish dumps .....

oh.....but....but....the criminal aliens will get heath care.....oh yeah!   WOoHOO!


  how disgusting ....where is Justice,  where is the Law?????????


----------



## skye (Jun 10, 2019)

....in other words.....sad but true.


In California, Illegals Come First; Californians Don't Matter


----------



## Issa (Jun 10, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Lol when you use the bible to make your asshole self feel good. 
So let's see the bible what it says:

“When an alien resides with you in your land, you shall not oppress the alien. The alien who resides with you shall be to you as the citizen among you; you shall love the alien as yourself, for you were aliens in the land of Egypt: I am the Lord your God.” (Leviticus 19:33-34).

You or your ancestors fled other land for a better life here in the US   LEGAL or ILLEGAL.
Jesus was all about helping, giving. You fake Christians are all about greed, adultery, porn stars and hypocrisy. The dumbest most hypocrite group of people ever assembled behind a fake cause.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 10, 2019)

Issa said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




Invaders are not "guests", dumb ass. Invaders that use the uteruses of their women to usurp the spirit of naturalized "citizenship" are not here to assimilate. Commietards likke yourself see them as potential leftard voters......and that is in their own words that  run the DNC plantation  ....


(snicker)


----------



## LeeOnLido (Jun 10, 2019)

So free health care for all Illegal Aliens in California? Really? and how many doctors/physicians are out there who are willing to work for free/or/have to wait to be paid later? they make it sound as if there are millions of doctors out there ready/happy to take care of the millions of illegal aliens in California. You would have to have an IQ under 27 to believe all this !!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 11, 2019)

I hear they are handing out doctorates on the street corner...


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


There are over 3 Million people in the world poorer than Mexico's poor. We can't allow them all to come to America. It would destroy our country to even attempt to accommodate a fraction of them. It's not our fault they come from shit holes. Throwing money at them only makes their government handlers richer, not the people so that isn't a solution either. And we don't have enough manpower to takeover all of the shithole countries to make them into better places to live. All we can do is protect what we have for our own citizens and allow open and free trade to help themselves help themselves.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2019)

I get like 700 people per doctor..


40,000,000 divided by 58,000

This statistic depicts the *number* of active *physicians in California* as of March 2019, ordered by their specialty area. At that time, there were 6,098 anesthesiologists active in *California*. There are over 58,000 active *physicians*in the state.



Statista › statistics › number-of-active-ph...
*• Active physicians California number by specialty 2019 | Statistic*


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



While there has “always” been illegals here there hasn’t always been 10 million illegals here.
One million cockroaches is better than 10 million cockroaches...right?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 11, 2019)

While there are doctors that will treat MediCal patients they are few and they only take a few.   Hispanics don't like to make appointments anyway.  They will do what they have always done, crowd the emergency rooms.   It's a good opportunity to spread disease.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jun 11, 2019)

LeeOnLido said:


> So free health care for all Illegal Aliens in California? Really? and how many doctors/physicians are out there who are willing to work for free/or/have to wait to be paid later? they make it sound as if there are millions of doctors out there ready/happy to take care of the millions of illegal aliens in California. You would have to have an IQ under 27 to believe all this !!



Better question: when is CA finally going to break off the mainland and float off into the Pacific? Today is not too soon....


----------



## Rustic (Jun 11, 2019)

Lol
 More illegal aliens = shit healthcare


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 11, 2019)

bear513 said:


> I get like 700 people per doctor..
> 
> 
> 40,000,000 divided by 58,000
> ...



Yikes! bear513 and LeeOnLido
According to research by Patient/Physician Cooperatives
the national average is around 400 patients per doctor,
when the ideal ratio should be about 170 per doctor.

If CA is about 700 that's way way over!
Time to convert all the prisons and detention centers
into teaching hospitals to train more interns to become
nurses and medical assistants.

If medical training and service facilities can be built
into military bases, maybe that could be developed
along the border to serve as both security and
job training in social and health services to solve
multiple problems at once.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



You aren't a Christian, you're some savage animal who follows a death cult famous for mass murders and stoning little girls to death for getting raped by swine like yourself. Run along now, there must be a beheading going on for your entertainment somewhere, lil savage. Quit pretendig to be something you're not.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 11, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



They've been using the '11 million' number since the 1980's, it's at least triple that now.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 11, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what population replacement looks like.



That's exactly what they're doing. They don't actually care about any of them, they just hate white people. If they cared about them, they would be stepping up and sponsoring them, so would their employers if they thought they really were all that valuable as well. They won't be caught dead sponsoring any, of course, and Pelosi won't be tearing down her wall, neither will Obama, and Uncle Bernie isn't going be sharing any of his high dollar houses with any either, except for the 24 hour live-in maids they pay $600 a month for.


----------



## Picaro (Jun 11, 2019)

bear513 said:


> I get like 700 people per doctor..
> 
> 
> 40,000,000 divided by 58,000
> ...



57,000 of them are plastic surgeons and sexual mutilation specialists. 

In any case, no problem, since CAlifornia's extremely wealthy enclaves like Beverly hills have pretty much exempted themselves from state taxes, and could care less, so guess who the 'tax base' is going to be?


----------



## Flash (Jun 11, 2019)

task0778 said:


> It is hard for me to understand how the American public/voters lets the Democrats get away with this shit.  Fucking over American citizens in favor of non-citizens, open borders, sanctuary cities and states;  sure, come on in, rape and kill whoever you want, no problem.  We'll tell you when ICE is coming.




I think the root cause is greed.  Nobody votes for Democrats to pander to the Illegals but they do vote for Democrats to get free shit.  If the Democrats are going to give free shit to you then they will give it to other groups, like the Illegals.

As long as the Illegals keep the Democrats in power then the Democrats don't give a shit about the damage the Illegals do to this country.

If people would vote good responsible Economics and individual Liberties no Democrat would ever get elected again.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Jun 11, 2019)

what statistic we really wanna know is how many doctors are out there that are in no hurry to get paid.


----------



## LeeOnLido (Jun 11, 2019)

Rustic said:


> Lol
> More illegal aliens = shit healthcare


i wonder if legal americans wont mind being in a crowded waiting room at a ER/Doctors office knowing how many germs are already airborne


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


you just proved my point.....thanks....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I actually proved Flash ‘s point.
There has been an influx of illegals in south Mexifornia. We went from X number to a point where one couldn’t throw a rock in any direction without hitting an illegal in the head in Los Angeles.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


and you also proved my point....that there have always been so many here that you would not notice more moving in over the years....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That’s total bullshit and not true at all...the graffiti, the trash lining the roadways and beaches, the emergency rooms packed full, public schools packed with nothing but brown roaches, the jobs taken, the number of uninsured drivers and drunk drivers..,.All measurable increases and all off the fucking charts these days.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

The Purge said:


> If I lived in Kalipornia I would raise holy hell over taking care of these freeloading invaders, but apparently their citizens are so rich that no one there gives a shit!!!
> 
> California will become the first state in the country to pay for some adults living in the country illegally to have full health benefits as the solidly liberal state continues to distance itself from President Trump’s administration.
> 
> ...


The headline for this post should more accurately read: "California politicians use their insane, demented hatred of President Trump to justify bankrupting the state.
It's time to withdraw all Federal funding for California.  Screw them if they have so much money that they can afford this crap...


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Only "some" illegals will have their health care provided by tax payers? Why not all of them, California?
> Don't be pussies about this.


By some, they mean the prime gang-bangers, aged 19-25 years of age.  Go figure.  The old, young, and sick need not apply.  Guess where their future brown-shirt enforcers will come from.


----------



## Issa (Jun 11, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


Meeeeh unless if you are a native your kind is an invader. God created this earth for himsns... otherwise we would all be still stuck in Africa. Live and let left you selfish ****.


----------



## Issa (Jun 11, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


There are shitholes in the US dont forget that and most of them are red states. And most those countries you speak of the US backs their dictators.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



Oh, I don't know about that, there are plenty of blue state shitholes.  Look at many of our major cities, most of them are shitholes that were run into the ground by Democrats over several decades.  All those blue states that voted bigly for Hillary are shithole states.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 11, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal




Dont say anything about Americans on the streets .youll get some kind of bu bu but lecture from some moron nazi lewftwing idiot
Just tell em how wonderful its is and mention values a lot


----------



## Issa (Jun 11, 2019)

task0778 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...


Without blue states and cities...the US would have the GDP of Tajikistan lol...what would the US be known for ? Corn? Or shrimp? Or maybe cowboy boots?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 11, 2019)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


nobody takes right wingers seriously about economics.  higher paid labor really does pay more in taxes and create more in demand, in any long run equilibrium.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Mexico is no longer recognizing the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo
> ....






Link to this announcement by the Mexican government?


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 11, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal



*This should be IMMEDIATELY CHALLENGED IN COURT.*


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 11, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


*California is dependent on Federal Tax Dollars to support all of the idiots that live there.

We should cut their Federal Dollars they receive in half.*


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 11, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...


California natives should not have worse privileges and immunities than Any foreigners.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 11, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


off the charts does not mean it has never been here....people like you were not that noticeable years ago....now people like you are getting off the charts...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 11, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...



So?
Let them pay for it and cancel all federal subsidies.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



You got any stats to back that up?  Or is it pure BS?  I'm pretty sure there are quite a number of blue states that are doing okay, if not as well as CA and NY.  All of which is beside the point you made about most of the shithole states being red states.  Or do you think that a state's GDP is the basis for declaring that state to be a shithole one?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...


While entertaining, your delusions are so trite and tired.  Bigoted much?  Do you happen to write for SNL?  They've gotten just as funny as you are.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


We should cut Federal subsidies entirely.


----------



## LilOlLady (Jun 11, 2019)

*California to be first state to provide healthcare to undocumented immigrants*
*State Democrats *agreed on Sunday that adults between the ages of 19 to 25 should have access to Medi-Cal, the state's low-income insurance programme.

The measure must still be approved by the full legislature and be signed by the* state's Democratic governor.*

The $98m (£77m) plan aims to provide coverage to *100,000 people.*

To help pay for the plan, which is part of the latest state budget, lawmakers have proposed *taxing people who do not have health insurance.*

The penalty is similar to the so-called "individual mandate" which had been federal law after the passage of the Affordable Healthcare Act, also known as *Obamacare,* until Republicans in Congress eliminated it in 2017.

California to give healthcare to illegal immigrants

"WTF"?


----------



## Silver Blooded (Jun 11, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> *California to be first state to provide healthcare to undocumented immigrants* .... To help pay for the plan, which is part of the latest state budget, lawmakers have proposed *taxing people who do not have health insurance.*


What's wrong California? Don't want to do a wealthy celebrity tax? Instead you'd rather tax the poor people instead? How odd....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 11, 2019)

One party rule.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 11, 2019)

California republicans are punk as bitches...they do absolutely nothing....


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 11, 2019)

The democrats didn’t think the taxpayers were leaving fast enough.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 11, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal



Insanity is to deny health care to anyone, especially when they have an infectious disease, mental illness or vote republican - but I digress.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 11, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...



They should be deported...then they can fight for healthcare in their own nation....what is wrong with you?...we working class tax payers here in California are being robbed by the government....our healthcare costs are through the roof...and we are going to give free healthcare to illegal aliens without checking their ability to afford their own coverage?....that is insane and if it passes....the courts will be filled with bottom feeding lawyers for years....Plenty of time for me to get the hell out of here for good.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

LilOlLady said:


> *California to be first state to provide healthcare to undocumented immigrants*
> *State Democrats *agreed on Sunday that adults between the ages of 19 to 25 should have access to Medi-Cal, the state's low-income insurance programme.
> 
> The measure must still be approved by the full legislature and be signed by the* state's Democratic governor.*
> ...


Tax people who don't have health care coverage (I'm betting they cannot afford it) in order to pay for health care for criminals?  WTF indeed!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jun 11, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> White_MAGA_Man said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> ...


Insanity is inviting those infectious disease-ridden vermin into your country and then shipping their diseased asses all over the country.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 11, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I think you’re stuck in LefTard Logic on this one. 
You’re pretending you don’t understand simple arithmetic. 
“People like me”
This nation has been packed full of productive white folks since its inception...no?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 11, 2019)

Issa said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




Funny that should mention that as my great grandfather was 100% pure native of the Caddo tribe. If you are so "hip" on letting illegals come over here and suck off the public teat? Why don't you open up your home and sponsor a family of illegals, ya selfish bastard?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > White_MAGA_Man said:
> ...



Hey, learn to think before you post.  Everyone - insured or not - gets treatment.  Someone with no insurance will still get treated by going to the ER, but going much latter than if they were insured.  

Possibly, passing on an infection to others in the community before getting treatment, and waiting too long is usually more costly (what might have been 'fixed' by an antibiotic may result in a hospital stay).


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


meaning racists and bigots like you...like you didnt know what i meant...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 12, 2019)

What democrats are doing is unconstitutional, we need Americans to raise money and create a replacement  municipality , and leadership to replace these domestic terrorist. Request the AG and president to coup these people, place a intern leadership, fix what democrats have broken and have an election, not just California, but cities like Chicago, Detroit, Boston, NY


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 12, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


*"
""Taxing people who do not have health insurance.""

THATS HOW THEY WANNA HELP PAY FOR IT!!!???*

hummmmmmm who would be more likely *to not* have health insurance ?
Not the one 1% ,us better of retards , or the upper middle and most of the middle  ...we're all good

hummm i wonder who is getting screwed again 

oh its a mystery 
derp


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Hmm, I thought this nation was founded on “bigotry and racism”..no?
Have you ever read the Naturalization Act Of 1790?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 12, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is what population replacement looks like.


Blame the right wing.  They don't want to upgrade Ellis Island to make it easier for white people to get in legally.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about jackass....Illegals will get not only healthcare in emergency rooms something they already get....but will have tax payer funded health insurance...in other words 
the tax payer will be paying for their insurance whether they can afford their own or not....so the hard working law abiding legal citizen will continue to struggle to pay for their own insurance while law breakers get it for free....like I said what the fuck is wrong with you?....are you that fucked up in the head?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


just because people like you are everywhere doesnt mean everyone else has to accept your point of view...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I hear ya...not everyone has the ballsack to create the point of view that I have...I totally get it...This sane, 100% logical / rational shit is not for pussies. Stay programmed my friend...At this point you’ve only conceded a few states to Mexico by following the “programming”.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 12, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




What's wrong with me?  I suppose I think outside of the box, and you're stuck inside one, thus you find me to be a "jackass".

You also can't write an expository rebuttal and cannot  because your can't think outside the box.

ER is costly, more so than a regular medical appointment
Someone with no insurance will still get treated by going to the ER

They will go much later to the ER, and likely pass on any infection they may have to others
Deportation is costly too, of course Trump has made it more costly by breaking the law.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 12, 2019)

Thinker101 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Lol
Like I said crazy Cali should given to Mexico... It would kick close to 100% crazy out of this country.
Then we could give New England to Canada…


----------



## Rustic (Jun 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Lol
Socialist entitlement programs solve nothing


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


at least i had the ballsack to do something about what you moan about daily....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 12, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


They should be deported dummy.....they are now costing Americans in real dollars....we are talking trillions of dollars over the course of a decade and you are going to talk about emergency room costs?...like I said you are whacked brother.....I tell you what...why don't you sponsor an illegal immigrant family and pay the cost of that families health insurance every month?...because that is essentially what the working people of California will be doing....TDS makes people except the craziest big government shit....like little lemmings....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



True
But it’s kind of odd that you ran from the problem and then like a weirdo, you ‘kinda’ excuse and support the very problem you ran from....weird shit


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

The only ones who are going to be deported are the criminals, brainwashed functional morons. Pass the 2010 democratic comprehensive immigration bill with a good ID card and enforce it. And end this problem forever. That is the only way this is going to happen. The GOP is so stupid for so long they have to be in favor of the cheap easily bullied labor....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


what was i going to do by staying?...are you by staying and whining everyday making the situation better?....and i am not excusing anything,i have always been against illegals coming here....but what i am saying is that if you were not such a fucking racist,you might have more people here agreeing with you.....i worked with Americans of hispanic descent that hated the illegals because they made them look bad,but yet because of the way your brethren grouped anyone brown into the same tent as the illegals,they would not back the righties because of that.....yea weird shit you just cant understand....


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> The only ones who are going to be deported are the criminals, brainwashed functional morons. Pass the 2010 democratic comprehensive immigration bill with a good ID card and enforce it. And end this problem forever. That is the only way this is going to happen. The GOP is so stupid for so long they have to be in favor of the cheap easily bullied labor....



Straight question for you.
Would you support an Operation Wetback style round up of 12-40 illegal cockroaches?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That’s a total bullshit lie...you’re trying hard to be stupid on this one....For every one SMART brown person who gets it there is 1,000 not intelligent enough to care about the consequences related to illegal alien roaches..,all they give two fucks about is being to barbecue carne asada with their 200 family members.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


yea and im sure you know lots of american born Mexicans....you are dealing with a person who lived in the state quite a while loser...you cant throw your bullshit at me like you can the people who who dont live here....i know better....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > The only ones who are going to be deported are the criminals, brainwashed functional morons. Pass the 2010 democratic comprehensive immigration bill with a good ID card and enforce it. And end this problem forever. That is the only way this is going to happen. The GOP is so stupid for so long they have to be in favor of the cheap easily bullied labor....
> ...


Your racist misinformed solution will never happen.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Haha... you dumbass fools have spun this shit into “it’s racist to apprehend criminals”? Are you fucking serious?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


What you’re trying to pretend you don’t know is that every “American born Mexican” has strong illegal roots...ALL OF THEM


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Considering the GOP refuses to do anything that will work and have given them an open invitation to come here and work, calling them illegals is ridiculous. You people only care about them around elections and in one of your GOP economic meltdowns anyway.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


everyone of them?...even those whos family have been here since the 1860s?...........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


*You people only care about them around elections *
which party are you talking about?....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


GOP although that may have changed under big mouth Trump.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


your party is the same way....only care at election time....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Bulshit. They can't pass anything unless they have 60 votes. The GOP loves the wedge issue just like abortion.the country has been waiting for the Democrats to have 60 votes since the Republicans passed that crap version of the filibuster.and reconciliation of course so they can cut taxes and services.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 12, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


your party is the same way....every fucking election they give a fuck about something and then after the elections they forget about or have excuses as to why this or that could not get done.....you think by now a guy your age would have that figured out franco....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 12, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


they need 60 votes for the billionth time. And the GOP hasn't cooperated on anything since the civil Rights bill or something LOL. Reconciliation  doesn't work for reform. Wake up and smell the coffee


----------



## Issa (Jun 12, 2019)

task0778 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Dude what comes out of red states besides regressive, backward, racist, bigoted shit? Apple? Google? Robotics ? Tesla? Beats?
What exactly, the red states has nothing to offer other than corn, cattle, coal and some other crap. Since you asked for numbers 
The AHDI of blue states is comparable to countries like the Netherlands, the red states is comparable to countries like Russia. 

Just think for a moment what would the US be without CA NY, WA, MA ? Terrible it would have nothing to show for on world stage.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 12, 2019)

Issa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...




Depending on the candidates, some states could be "red" one election cycle and then "blue" the next. You LOVE to put people in categories and paint with one broad brush. You act like there isn't ANY conservatives in blue states and there are no leftists in red states. Texas has been a red state and a blue state at times and it is a VERY important state where many oil refineries convert oil into gasoline. The midwestern states have the richest soil for growing food. Every state and it's people bring something to the table.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 12, 2019)

Issa said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...



No stats, no data, just bullshit.  About what I expected.  Funny thing, according to Business Insider, 8 out of the top 10 states that are losing citizens are blue states and the only reason Louisiana is on there is due to the hurricanes.   I'd say that is an reasonable indicator of being a shithole state when people are leaving it in droves.

snippet:

_Census data for 2016 and 2017 shows which states have seen the most outbound migration.

New York, Illinois, and California are seeing the most residents pack up and leave for other states.

Business Insider analyzed Census data from 2016 and 2017 and compiled a list of the states that are seeing the most outbound migration. That means residents that are leaving a state for another state.

The top 10 include New York, Illinois, California, New Jersey, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Hawaii, Maryland, Connecticut, and Kansas.

These are the top 10 states people are moving out of_


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



All 75 of them?
Weird how you ‘kinda Lefties’ always like to refer to the .2 percentile to make a point....nobody has the time to give two shits about nor discuss the .2 percentile. 
What percentage of Hispanics are here unwanted by the people, with status by way of criminality and with illegal roots?
Scary shit huh?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


that doesnt change what i said franco....i think you need to wake up....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

BrokeLoser said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


hey dumbass you said ALL OF THEM in nice big letters....i know this may come as a shock to you,but words have meanings...even many Mexicans know that,how come you dont?...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


so your complaint about the Democrats is that they can't pass anything in this obstruction is easy, GOP rigged US government? Brilliant.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


if you think i said that franco, maybe instead of waking up, just pass the joint to someone else and think about lunch....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


That's what you said all right, GOP Dupe. LOL


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jun 13, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> That is not what Jesus would say..



From a purely academic standpoint, according to the Bible, Jesus lost his temper when he saw the circus that had been broken out in the Temple during Passover, with merchants, debt collectors and Temple leaders taking advantage of the worshipers. He kicked them all out of the Temple, tossing tables over in the process, and fashioned a cat-o-nine tails as a whip:

_And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all them that sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the money changers, and the seats of them that sold doves, And said unto them, It is written, *My house shall be called the house of prayer; but ye have made it a den of thieves*._

— Matthew 21:12–13

When the Temple leaders challenged Jesus, pointing out that they the children were shouting for mercy, Jesus responded by saying "*from the lips of children and infants you have ordained praise*." Matthew 21:14–16

New living translation: *"‘You have taught children and infants to give you praise.’”*
English Standard Version: "*“‘Out of the mouth of infants and nursing babies you have prepared praise’?”*

If this is historical, then the current emphasis of using the children as pawns to justify the corruption and thievery of the governing body is just another example of history repeating itself. To a bible banger, it's probably considered a "prophecy." To an atheist, it's an example of life imitating art. Regardless, it's shameful.

/fin


----------



## Clementine (Jun 13, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal




Leftists hate America.   When elected, they make it clear that they do not represent American citizens.   They are about open borders and one world government and will act accordingly.    This is what people need to understand.   The liberals of yesterday no longer speak for the Democrat party.   It was hijacked by radical leftists and they run the show.    It never ceases to amaze me how liberals, who used to be against Big Brother, now go along with the extreme crap pushed by the socialists and communists.

California is already struggling to find money for their obligations.   They don't even have enough to cover public pension plans.   Now they plan to spend billions more that they don't have and will likely expect tax payers across the country to foot the bill.   This is happening in a lot of Dem-controlled cities.     The whole plan of leftists is to completely overwhelm the system and bring us down.   Read Cloward-Piven and you will see how they are following the plan to the letter.    It's not about helping people.    It's about one elite group actually ruling the world.  I know, it sounds like some lame movie but, sadly, it's real.   They honestly believe they are qualified to run the entire planet with one government.   That means we would be at the mercy of all communist countries, who don't believe in freedom or rights.    

Meanwhile, the liberals here, who used to be all about freedom, are going along with this crap. Our schools have outright lied to students from the time they started school and teach them that socialism is the only benevolent system of government.    They are churning out useful idiots and importing more.    We are in trouble if the intelligent people don't get off their asses and head to the polls in November.   We need more than 1/3 of eligible voters to step up because the number of illegal voters is growing at a rapid pace.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


no thats not what i said you far left Dupe....


----------



## badger2 (Jun 13, 2019)

So too did the Chinese christ, Ti Tsang save little children from the underworld. Which story came first, Temple Breath? Chinese christ, Jizu, was documented in B.C. All these must have been different christs, because it is biologically impossible to be born twice.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


 you have to believe lies if you are a dupe, dupe. If you don't know the Republicans are a long-running catastrophe and never stop lying, and believe the Democrats are just as bad, you are duped. Google the only tax graph you need to know, we have a flat tax system now if you count all taxes. Huge giveaway to the rich from the GOP end of story end of middle class...AND 911 through sheer incompetence a Middle East klusterfuk since Reagan and a bubble and bust Great recession every 20 every time they get the chance. And pure obstruction when the Democrats are in. Any arguments?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


you know what franco you are right about the republicans....but your party is just as bad....i spent a good 30 years watching your party kill much of what used to be California...there is no way you can convince me they are great party....they suck just as bad ....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I'm not here to defend California Democrats. So I would say the problem you have with them is immigrants who the GOP allows in by refusing a good ID card and enforcement. And that is the only thing you've ever held against the Democrats. While the GOP has been a disaster for everyone you know and the country and the world since 1985 aproximately. LOL. Please open your eyes to the rest of the world.... Sorry everybody moved to California LOL...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Criminy you agree that they are a disaster and all liars and then you say the Democrats are just as bad. Unbelievable.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


geezus franco,you are so far gone you cant even stay with what was being talked about....what happened to the franco of yesteryear?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


whats unbelievable is you thinking California is like everywhere else....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Okay how did California get killed by the Democrats? I believe your complaint is too many damn people and too many illegals. what does that have to do with national Democratic policy? Sorry everybody moved to California old thing LOL


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


We are talking about immigration, I told you about the 2010 comprehensive Democratic immigration bill that would end this crap. and you say that the Democrats are just as bad bologna!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


*Okay how did California get killed by the Democrats?*
lol....geezus ,what decade do you want me to start?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


and i told you that that your relatives in California will tell you to stick your "comprehensive" bill up your ass and then call you a racist for suggesting it....and if the State with the most democrats and illegals dont back it,you dont have a bill...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Schwarzenegger? your complaint seems to be overpopulation and too many immigrants. It's not the Democrats' fault, that's life on the Golden coast....


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Not if they give amnesty to all the illegals except the criminals. Read the damn plan and stop babbling...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


arnold?...he was the greatest Gov the State ever had while he was campaigning,after he got elected the democratic legislator made him a pussy man... 
*It's not the Democrats' fault ....*who's fault is it franco?...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 13, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


unlike were you are franco,there is about 5 million of them out here alone....who is going to sort them all out?...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


the national scumbag GOP party that refuses any real solutions, just keeps the wedge issue going decade after decade. By the way what is the damn problem? California is the most successful and productive State in the union too much success.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 13, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Pass a comprehensive bill with an ID card. which means you have to elect the goddamn Democrats with 60 votes in the Senate, or this will go on forever. The employers and police will sort it out.


----------



## wamose (Jun 14, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


If California is so wealthy and so compassionate toward illegal aliens, send them all there.  Problem solved.


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 14, 2019)

There should be no undocumented immigrants; all foreign nationals in the US should be known to the general government and federally identified for civil purposes.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


its economy doesnt tell you how many citizens are living pay check to pay check or are still looking for a decent job does it?...there are 25 counties in cal who are above 5% UE ,13 of them are over 7%...7 of them are 8-9%...2 are over 10%....Imperial County has been over 15% for a bunch of years now,and they have some of the richest farmland in the US....yet those farmers aint working like they should be....if you live along the nice wealthy coast and have a decent job you are doing great,life is good....not so in many other places...


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 14, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Well California is part of the 35-year giveaway to the rich screw the rest GOP America after all. The worst inequality and upward Mobility in our history and in the modern world does not end at the California border despite Democratic efforts in the state...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 14, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


*despite Democratic efforts in the state*
to do what?....


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 14, 2019)

Solving simple poverty through unemployment compensation is a market friendly solution.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jun 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> California is an official shithole.



The Governor also ran on being Pro Death Penalty and on his own revoked it. The majority who voted for him are extremely upset over this


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 16, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > California is an official shithole.
> ...


You dupes think that Paris and San Francisco are shitholes too. LOL


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 16, 2019)

White_MAGA_Man said:


> Incredible! So if you are a citizen of the United States who happens to live in California you must acquire a health insurance policy regardless of need or affordability or you will be fined by the State of California. If you are an illegal alien living in California you will be provided with a taxpayer subsidized medical policy. Pure Insanity!
> 
> Undocumented immigrants to get health care in Gavin Newsom’s early California budget deal


*That is going to be a budget buster and they are going to cry for the Feds to chip in.  After all its all Trumps fault...Right.?*


----------

